# ibewfriendsandfamilynetwork.



## markb (Jul 31, 2008)

Anyone know what happened to this site?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

People have better things to do with their time? Like this fine site.


----------



## markb (Jul 31, 2008)

I noticed it's back on line, or it could have been my connection.

I just recently discovered this site and F&F.

I understand, but the site has some good features.


----------

